# Black Adam: Featurette stellt euch die Justice Society of America vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Black Adam: Featurette stellt euch die Justice Society of America vor* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Black Adam: Featurette stellt euch die Justice Society of America vor


----------



## bynemesis (21. Oktober 2022)

der beste Dwayne Film bisher.
Teil 2 kommt hoffentlich auch


----------



## ATREUSz (21. Oktober 2022)

So ein Schwachsinn der Film 😂😂
Naja man merkt deutlich das Niveau im Kino sinkt und sinkt. 
Das Filmzeitalter ist vorbei. Zum Glück gibt es mittlerweile epische Serien wie House of Dragon die mit diesen ganzen superhelden Unfug Filmen den Boden aufwischen.


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Oktober 2022)

Immerhin sterben bisher bei DC nicht soviele "Helden" wie bei Marvel. Trotz Multiverse! das ist ein großer Pluspunkt!

Black Widow gekauft geschaut. Abspannt---Tot
Iron Man ..Wolvedrine, Deadpools Frau...tot
Thors ische.. Heimdahl, Gamora "Quasi" tot. Groot...usw tot. Ist mir irgendwie zu bitter ist das wahre Leben nicht Tödlich genug!

Ich hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr auf Guardians of the Galaxy 3 obwohl ich mich total gefreut hatte.
Da ich kein einzigen "Avengers- Film" gesehen habe da sieh mich nicht interessieren hab ich das erst vor kurzem erfahren.

Von DC´s Justice League Zack Snyder war ich positiv Überrascht bin ohne Erwartungen daran gegangen.
Nur als der Einspieler aus nem Multiverse/Zukunft oder was auch immer, zum Schluss kam wo Bat...



Spoiler: Heuler



...man vor einer Zerstörten Stadt steht mit u.a Jocker, Aquamans braut..er ist tot. Und der Böse Superman angeflattert kommt weil Loise Lane tot ist....


 ....da hab ich wieder gemerkt, Marvel und DC nehmen sich gar nix

Darum, eigentlich freue ich mich auf das schauen von Black Adam aber nur mit bitteren Beigeschmack...


----------

